# Battery recommendations



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

optima bluetop D34M.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I run one walmart 29 series combination deep/starting battery for years and never a problem or even a close one. However, I do not use the TM hours on end like the bass boys do


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Run a lawn mower or motorcycle battery for the motor. The trolling motor battery all depends on how much you troll. You could switch to a group 24 or a optima 34DM or a lot of people that don't troll to much (maybe half the day rather then most of the day) use a 55ah battery.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you for the recommendations gentlemen. The Cabela's battery is definitely overkill and weighs in at almost 70lb. Probably going to swap that out with either an Odyssey or an Optima (50-60ah more or less). 

Anyone know the required CCA (cranking amps) of 2013 Tohatsu 30hp 4 stroke. Having trouble finding it in the Google. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Not 100%b sure but memory tells me that Sears Premium or platinum battery is made by Odyssey or one of those top battery MFG, check it out, might be cheaper.
Just a thought,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Travisloyd07 said:


> Run a lawn mower or motorcycle battery for the motor.


What motor/size etc are you running/starting?
I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

If your a hard TM user, the lawnmower/atv battery will give peace of mind.Just mount it close.I forgot about that option.

i have not heard good things about Optima from sales people.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> If your a hard TM user, the lawnmower/atv battery will give peace of mind.Just mount it close.I forgot about that option.
> 
> i have not heard good things about Optima from sales people.


The old Optimas that were made with new lead were great, the new ones "hencho en Mexico" are made from recycled lead and do not last like the old ones.
Most people don't realize that all batteries are made by 3 companies from what I understand.


----------



## Scott F (Jan 2, 2017)

I just had the same question, trying to do the same thing except with a 35hp jet motor. My dealer called Tahatsu and they said my motor required a 1000cca battery. A small battery will not have enough juice and will fry the computer in the motor.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Scott F said:


> I just had the same question, trying to do the same thing except with a 35hp jet motor. My dealer called Tahatsu and they said my motor required a 1000cca battery. A small battery will not have enough juice and will fry the computer in the motor.


1000cca-----Cold weather specification


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rollbar said:


> What motor/size etc are you running/starting?
> I was thinking of doing the same thing.



I'm running a 2015 Yamaha 20 hp 4s. I'm running a interstate ytx20HL it has 310 cca. I've never had a problem starting. I currently run a deep cycle group 24 because it come with it but after it goes bad I'm going to try a 40ah battery. I don't troll very much.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Scott F said:


> I just had the same question, trying to do the same thing except with a 35hp jet motor. My dealer called Tahatsu and they said my motor required a 1000cca battery. A small battery will not have enough juice and will fry the computer in the motor.


Not buying that. Very few car batteries even have that amount of juice. In the big diesel trucks, they put two batteries for this reason.


----------



## Scott F (Jan 2, 2017)

I was looking a group 24 battery that the dealer uses in most of his boats that was 1000 cca


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1000 CCA is for cold climates. for warm climate its 100AH or 850CCA per Tohatsu. I have a 50 TLDI and I've been using an Optima bluetop D34m for 80 hours with no problems.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I must have gotten a pair of the Mexican-made Optimas then because they sure didn't last long. Used a pair of Odyssey in the BT and they held up great.

I rigged up a solar charger for the trolling motor battery and it tops off the charge so it's ready to go every time. Charger has a regulator so it can't cook the battery. Have about $160 invested in set-up but all my juice is now free.

Using a MG Xi5 55-pound thrust and have yet to run it below 3/4 level.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

WalMart Marine deep cycle, lasts years for me and cheaper.
I wonder what we used before all these fancy batteries came out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Scott F said:


> I was looking a group 24 battery that the dealer uses in most of his boats that was 1000 cca


What brand would this be for the 24 size?

Optima is only 800 for a 27.
Deka, Interstate, Duracell, Odyssey, Wally World, Sears, don't have them.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I just swapped my Optima Blue top 34 series for a 27 series for my 60 hp etec. The guys who service them in town recommend a battery that has 1000 MCA not 1000 CCA, mine has 800 CCA and 1000 MCA and she fires up like a champ. Cant go wrong with the blue top having that much power plus being a dual battery is nice to run speakers, electronics etc.

Pay a little more for the battery and do it right the first time. Plus they have a 3 year warranty. Got mine at Auto Zone.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I am pretty sure the engine manufacturers overstate the required CCA and the battery manufacturers understate their CCA number.

I forget the numbers, but I put a Odyssey 925 in my son's Whaler for a 20 4S and it works fine. As I recall the Odyssey was well below the recommended Merc CCA, but my thinking CCA in FL is meaningless most days.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I run a Odyssey PC1200 as a starting battery. Starts a Yammy 60 two stroke and runs lights, chartplotter, trim tabs and powerpole all day with no issues. I run a 55lb trolling motor off of a PC1200, which is probably a little small for that application but I don't use the TM that often. Both batteries are significantly lighter than the Walmart specials they replaced.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Correction, PC1100 is my starting battery.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

By the way, I have a year-old optima blue top battery that I don't need. It's in good shape and I'd be willing to let it go for very cheap.


----------

